# PowerVR KyroII with Gentoo-sources

## preacherx

The original bug report to powervr is the best descripter of this problem and is pretyped.

First, the general requested bug stuff:

   Type of KYRO card:  OEM KyroII 4500 with tv out @ BusID PCI:1:00:0

   Version of PowerVR drivers:  2.00.20.0427

   Which driver package was used for installation:  Source Tarball

   Processor: AMD Athlon Tbird 1400

   Motherboard chipset:  Via KT133E

   Amount of memory: 512MB Corsair PC133 SDRAM

   Kernel version:  2.4.19r9

   Linux distribution: Gentoo GNU Linux 1.4_rc1 (www.gentoo.org)

   XFree86 version: 4.2.1

   Window manager and/or desktop environment: N/A

   Application (and version) experiencing the problem: X11 Base (refer Ver. Above)

   Steps to reproduce the problem:  Run startx command as any user after building the driver and configuring the X Server

Attached is a copy of my /var/log/XFree86.0.log file  and my XF86Config file.  The problem appears to be tha it can not query the card hardware properly.   This concerns me as i was able to use this EXACT rig to run Redhat 7.2 and the SRC RPM of the drivers just  2 weeks prior.

The README file notes that multiple cards are ot supported andthis rig, although not running a second vid card, is runnign a TV Tuner that appears to be detected during the driver loading. (refer to snips below and full attached log for more info)   I would very much like to get this system running with your company's chip and card however the TV tuner is a feature i would rather not sacrifice.   I have NOT removed the tuner as of yet so it is possible that this may resolve the issue. however, i would liek to knwo if there is any way to ge tthe card working WITH the tuner.

Thank you.

Preacher X

# /etc/X11/XF86Config

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

    Load 	"extmod"

    Load 	"glx"

    Load	"dri"

    Load	"GLcore"

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode 0666

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"us_intl"

    Option "XkbVariant"	"us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

#    BusID "PCI:0:10:0"

    Identifier  "KYRO2"

    Driver      "powervr"

    BoardName "Unknown"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "KYRO2"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# /var/log/XFree86.0.log

XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 3 September 2002

	If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

	newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

	reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-xfs-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sun Nov  3 22:54:09 2002

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "KYRO2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us_intl"

(**) XKB: layout: "us_intl"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "us"

(**) XKB: variant: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0305 card 147b,a401 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8305 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 147b,0000 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 1106,3057 rev 40 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 109e,036e card 0070,13eb rev 02 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0070,13eb rev 02 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8061 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 11ad,0002 card 1385,f004 rev 20 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 104a,0010 card 104a,4010 rev 0f class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(--) PCI: (0:8:0) BrookTree unknown chipset (0x036e) rev 2, Mem @ 0xe6002000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) SGS-Thomson unknown chipset (0x0010) rev 15, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xd8000000/19, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xe6001000 - 0xe60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0xe6001000 - 0xe60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xe6001000 - 0xe60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.1.10

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "powervr"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/powervr_drv.o

(II) Module powervr: vendor="Imagination Techologies, Ltd"

	compiled for 4.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) POWERVR: driver for PowerVR chipsets: PowerVR Kyro

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset PowerVR Kyro found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MX[B]

	[2] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[5] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xe6001000 - 0xe60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[14] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MX[B]

	[2] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[5] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xe6001000 - 0xe60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[14] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "libPVR2D"

(II) LoadModule: "libPVR2D"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/libPVR2D.so

(II) Module libPVR2D: vendor="Imagination Technologies, Ltd"

	compiled for 4.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.1

(EE) POWERVR(0): Couldn't obtain DeviceInfo for device 1:0:0

(II) UnloadModule: "powervr"

(II) UnloadModule: "libPVR2D"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/libPVR2D.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

----------

## Gekko

I have the same problems, but with vanilla sources....

the glxinfo says to me:

```
Error: unable to open display (null)
```

It seems to be an other error. Im far away from configuring the X11.............

----------

## preacherx

i get the sme thing whether i use PowerVR's driver tarball or the new driver kyro-kernal package inthe portage tree. (yes gentoo include sthe kyro drivers now)

i hope someone can help with this.  it is ticking me off.

----------

## theclaus

Sorry to say this but I am running the tarballs and everything is just working great.  The only hiccup I had was that I forgot to add the powervr to the modules.autoload.  After I did that it is running fine

AMD Athlon 1.2

512MB RAM

Hercules Prophet 4500

PowerVR Drivers from PowerVR site

XFree 4.21

Fluxbox with GDM for my login

Everything is cool.  I'll post my XF86Config file when I get home.  Basically what I did was made a mock one in xf86config and then took that and the sample that powervr gives and made my own.  Everything works great on it.

----------

## preacherx

could you help me out immensely and post teh /etc/X11/XF86Config , /var/log/XFree86.0.log , and the modules.autoload??????

----------

## theclaus

Okay here is my XF86Config

```
# XFree86 4.0 configuration generated by Xconfigurator

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier "Layout0"

   Screen      0 "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Module loading section

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"      # Double-buffering

   Load  "GLcore"      # OpenGL support

   Load  "dri"      # Direct rendering infrastructure

   Load  "glx"      # OpenGL X protocol interface

   Load  "extmod"      # Misc. required extensions

#   Load  "v4l"      # Video4Linux

   # Load  "pex5"      # PHIGS for X 3D environment (obsolete)

   # Load  "record"   # X event recorder

   # Load  "xie"      # X Image Extension (obsolete)

   # You only need the following two modules if you do not use xfs.

   Load  "freetype"    # TrueType font handler

   Load  "type1"      # Adobe Type 1 font handler

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

   FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

## 2 Button mouse on a PS/2 Port

##

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "PS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "My Monitor"

   VendorName "NEC"

   ModelName  "FE750"

   HorizSync 31 - 92

   VertRefresh 55-160

   Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

   Identifier "KYRO"

   Driver "powervr"

   BoardName "Unknown"

#   Option "HWCursor" "0"

#   Option "NoAccel" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device "KYRO"

   Monitor "My Monitor"

   # Set your desired default color depth here (16 or 24)

   DefaultDepth 16

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 16

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

[/code]

----------

## preacherx

do you have time to post teh other two files as asked above?

----------

## theclaus

Was having problems pasting files last night.  I'll try to do it tonight.  If I can't post i'll just throw them up on my web site for you to look at.

----------

## theclaus

alright damn thing it not working.  Could be mozilla or gvim.  Not sure.  Here is my website with the info you requested excluding the XF86Config.

http://theclaus.scornedorder.com/gentoo

----------

## preacherx

Thank you for the help i hope it is just a module issue.

----------

## tirantloblanc

 *preacherx wrote:*   

> Thank you for the help i hope it is just a module issue.

 

Have you tried adding this line to your XF86Config file?

```
BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
```

----------

## preacherx

Problem solved.   I forgot to load the module in the /etc/modules.autoload

duh on my part and THANK YOU SO MUCH to all those that contributed and i hope this thread can help other Kyro users as there are so few of us left  :Smile: 

----------

## theclaus

Yeah you have to add that in order for X to start.  I had that problem too.  I thought to myself it was just working and then it stopped after I rebooted.  So I did a make install again and it started working.  Then I rebooted again and noticed it wasn't loading that module.  I added it into the modules.autoload and viola now if I reboot it will work everytime.  On another note I think this card works better in linux than windows.  Had nothing but problems with it in windows.  Even EQ would do weird things.  Now EQ works under wine and graphics show up better.  LINUX RULES!!!!!!

----------

## preacherx

This card rawks all around WHEN it is supported.   linux just kinda makes it supported for everything though.  GTA3 blew ass in windows.   smooth as silk and crash free in winex

----------

## rimatom2003

Am resurrecting this thread to see if any other Kyro users have TV out working.

I have a Hercules 4000XT 32Mb TV OUT

it outputs to TV  for text mode without any work.

I am trying to output to TV with the powervr drivers.

no success yet but looks promising, the Xorg.log file picks up some modelines it thinks will work based on what I specified as a VertRefresh for the monitor. I think I just need to play around with modelines and refresh rates.

anyone else tried this?

----------

## dvision

I'm still having problems with the powervr driver.

Using Xorg 6.8.0 which is compiled having gentoo-sources in /usr/src/linux

When i run glxgears it says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
> 
> 

 

some strange lines in the Xorg.0.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) POWERVR(0): 864 lines pixmap cache
> 
> (II) POWERVR(0): [drm] bpp: 32 depth: 24
> ...

 

and a few lines later

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
> 
> (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
> ...

 

I'm using the xorg.conf as shown above. I have the powervr kernel driver loaded, and its also compiled with the gentoo-sources in /usr/src/linux.

so I'm still not having any hardware acceleration with the powervr driver.

----------

## dvision

i've spent three hours now, i don't think i'll ever get that kyro card working.

and i'm not the only one, lost of peoples on forums have to many problems with the powervr driver. it leaks

now I've recompiled my kernel ten times, recompiled the kyro-drivers.... i don't know what to do anymore.

----------

## dvision

I also tried to place those /dev/dri/card1 devicefiles with mknod. but when i start X, their just gone.

----------

